# what is current salary for MRCP trainer in UAE hospitals......?



## DreamZ Boy

hi dear... 

i want to know that what is the current salary of MRCP trainers in UAE hospitals, and what about to move for UK if after passing step 1 and while trainning can i move to UK ....?


----------

